# Canon 30D Exposure Problem (banding)



## brothrmark (Aug 22, 2013)

This arced band showed up last week; all lenses, under-exposure, large aperture. It also occurs w/o a lens. I don't see anything physically wrong inside the body...


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2013)

I suspect you'll need to get it repaired.
It's likely an issue with the image sensor.

The last I checked, Canon image sensor replacement runs $250 to $300.


----------



## iolair (Aug 23, 2013)

If KmH is right (which seems likely) and the sensor is gone, the price he suggests for a sensor replacement is greater than the price of just replacing the 30D via eBay.

I'd try a wet clean on the sensor, just in case, but I doubt that would help.

When you say 'large aperture', do you mean that the problem occurs at all apertures, or ONLY at large apertures?  Are there any situations where it doesn't appear?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.



> I don't see anything physically wrong inside the body...


Did you activate the sensor cleaning mode so that you could actually look at the sensor (with the mirror and shutter out of the way).  The first thing I'd check, is if there is something physically on the surface of the sensor.  

If there isn't anything there...then I'd agree, you're probably looking at a pooched sensor...and replacement cost for the sensor may be more than replacement cost for a used camera.  Maybe it's a good excuse for an upgrade.


----------



## brothrmark (Aug 24, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I visibly checked the sensor and it looks clean. The problem is worse at large apertures and more obvious in underexposed images. It will appear on an image that is taken w/o a lens as well.

i too think it is the sensor, perhaps a filter delaminating- off to canon it goes...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm guessing that Canon will charge you a nominal fee, just to look at the camera and assess the problem.  I sent in a lens and it was $100 up front.  
In my case, the lens was repaired and returned without any additional costs...but as mentioned above, sensor replacement is likely $250-$300.

You can get a 'like new' 30D for just over $200 (probably cheaper if you shop around).


----------

